
32-Bit Integers and Why Old Computers Matter - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/32-bit-integers-and-why-old-computers-matter
======
jquast
time_t is 64-bit on openbsd since last year,
[http://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon_2013_time_t/](http://www.openbsd.org/papers/eurobsdcon_2013_time_t/)

